# Auto-Sync on JellyBean



## willsully1221 (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm new to Verizon's Galaxy Nexus and downloaded the Vicious JellyBeam rom almost immediatly. After I've been a couple of days with the rom, I have absolutely no idea how to turn Auto-Sync or Background Data on. I've been searching threads and google and cannot find anything. Please help!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SuperChargedJ (Jun 15, 2011)

Settings > Data Usage > hit the menu button and then check Auto-sync data.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Settings -> Accounts -> Google -> Click on your email address -> Select what you want synced


----------



## willsully1221 (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you so much!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

